# Idaho Reduced Price 2nd Deer/Elk Tags



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I received an email today from the Idaho fish and game, through the month of August you can buy a second deer and/or second elk tag for a reduced price.

Deer $199 Normally $301.75

Elk $350 Normally $416.75

https://fishandgame.idaho.gov/conte...ovd&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-august


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I think its like that every year. I bought a second deer tag last year for the same in November. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------

